# Puppy Cut ??



## Janelle (Jul 29, 2007)

HI Folks ...I am new at posting here so please forgive me 
I have what I would consider this a thing that makes me go HMMMMMMM...
I have been grooming since i was 18 about 25 yrs now,and I have always wonder why people call a Puppy Cut a short all over usually a 5 or 7 blade with points left longer (head ears tail) aka a shave down .
I would think a puppy cut is left long and it's natural state with a little help from hand scissoring ...i still have yet to find out why clients think a puppy cut is short. 
What is considered a "puppy cut " in your area 
Janelle 
Oklahoma City


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

I'd have to agree with you that what most people would consider a "puppy cut" is more or less a "lion cut"

http://www.victoristandardpoodles.com/showtime6.html
This is what I'm used to a puppy cut looking like. Cleaned and trimed with equal length throughout the body, making the dog look like a puppy.


----------



## DivaDog (Jun 10, 2007)

Well a shave down isnt on a 5 blade - in my eyes a shave down is when the dog is so matted your taking the coat off on a 10 or shorter.

Puppy cut means nothing and I dread hearing it from a customer - they all have their own ideas on what a puppy cut should be so............I dont just think 'oh thats what a puppy cut should be like' I quiz the owner thoroughly and find out what they want.

For me a puppy cut is the dogs first trim - so bath face feet and sanitary trim. Anything after that is a full trim and is on the owners wishes.


----------



## Janelle (Jul 29, 2007)

DivaDog said:


> Well a shave down isnt on a 5 blade - in my eyes a shave down is when the dog is so matted your taking the coat off on a 10 or shorter.
> 
> Puppy cut means nothing and I dread hearing it from a customer - they all have their own ideas on what a puppy cut should be so............I dont just think 'oh thats what a puppy cut should be like' I quiz the owner thoroughly and find out what they want.
> 
> For me a puppy cut is the dogs first trim - so bath face feet and sanitary trim. Anything after that is a full trim and is on the owners wishes.



thank you i totally agree i so dread hearing the words puppy cut from a client


----------



## DivaDog (Jun 10, 2007)

Exactly Jannelle - I hear some people complain when a customer comes in with a list of what they do and dont want - but I love people like that, the clearer they are with their instructions the more chance I have of getting it just right - I am a good groomer and my grooms are of I believe a good standard - but if the customer isnt clear on length etc its still possible they wont be happy. So bring on the customers who know exactly what they want!!


----------



## Janelle (Jul 29, 2007)

LOVE the lists ...i am not a show groomer but i also put out grooms of quaility. I have a small shop and don;t advertise i depend on word of mouth 
i mean when i don't advertise ...i don't even have a sign out front. Reputation is key in this line of work


----------



## DivaDog (Jun 10, 2007)

I am not a show groomer either - but I groom to those standards - I think you have to,my own business is very new I have always worked for someone else - so am still advertising right now - but the funny thing is 90% of my business so far has been word of mouth!


----------



## PoodleKisses (Aug 7, 2007)

See around here when people say "puppy cut" (which I also hate hearing) I automatically say what is your meaning of a puppy cut? What is it you're looking for? How much hair do you want left, or taken off?? I listen to what it is they want which normally is all pretty much the same idea, most people say they want about 1/2 off what the dog has, short but not shaved LOL I go on telling them that in the pet world of hair cuts a "puppy cut" to most slients means same length all over, legs, body all over...Most of the clients want that, I hate doing it tho. To me also a puppy cut is that of what you see in the show ring for poodles under a year old. Most people dont want that much hair left on their pets. My "puppy cuts" are normally nothing shorter then a 3 3/4 blade.


----------



## Janelle (Jul 29, 2007)

Pardon me but may i ask what a 3 3/4 blade is ...i know the 40 ,30,15,10,9 8.5,7,and 4 blades I have heard of a #3 lift comb, but not a blade


----------



## PoodleKisses (Aug 7, 2007)

Here is a link to see a picture of it, I love this blade, it cuts nice and smooth, no clipper marks, great for those "puppy cuts" and leaves the hair _about_ 1/2' long

http://www.andis.info/USA/bladesAndMore/BladesPopUp.asp?ID=38


----------



## Janelle (Jul 29, 2007)

ahhhh see i use Oster Blades it must leave it longer than a #4 blade


----------



## PoodleKisses (Aug 7, 2007)

Yea I'm not sure if Oster makes this blade or not, I know on my Oster clippers I can use this blade. It leaves it just a little longer then a #4, when I first got this blade I got it for free at a grooming show a few years back and it just sat in my stuff for a good 6 months before I took it out of the package, when I started using it I actually didnt like it in the begining, so I stopped using it for a while. I then all of a sudden decided to start using it again and loved it! It works great on those Sheltie, or Golden shavedowns, awesome for Shih-Tzu's or Lhasas.


----------



## ShihtzuBeauty (Aug 11, 2007)

Ooo thanks for the tip I may have to add that blade to mine.


----------

